
Show HN: Headless Ravencoin Wallet Using Docker and NoVNC - valentinvieriu
https://github.com/valentinvieriu/raven-wallet-novnc
======
valentinvieriu
Just spent this weekend putting together a lightweight Docker image that can
run the Ravencoin wallet in full visual mode and as bonus you can create Paper
Wallets also in a contained environment. Why would you do this? \- You can
quickly run the full wallet in complete isolation, and no
software/dependencies. You just need Docker and docker-compose. \- It's build
from sources, so nobody could interfere with the code \- Can run on systems
without Graphic cards ( any cloud server can run it ) Here is my \- repo :
[https://github.com/valentinvieriu/raven-wallet-
novnc](https://github.com/valentinvieriu/raven-wallet-novnc) \- Docker image:
[https://hub.docker.com/r/valentinvieriu/raven-wallet-
novnc/](https://hub.docker.com/r/valentinvieriu/raven-wallet-novnc/) \- And if
you find it useful feel free to share some Ravecoins:
[https://ravencoin.network/address/RKfFZsiM8MpWxtbvyNSE1MHFWA...](https://ravencoin.network/address/RKfFZsiM8MpWxtbvyNSE1MHFWA54epCJxT)
Any feedback and contribution is welcomed!

